# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Κουτί Κατασκευής 2U (420*255*85)

## sarakinos21

Ζητείται κουτί κατασκευης μεταλλικό 2U - 19"(8εκ. ύψος) είτε αγορασμενο και ατρυπητο , είτε χρησιμοποιημένο, θα βρεθεί άκρη.
Αρκεί να είναι χαμηλή η τιμή.

40-45εκ. x 20-30εκ. x 8-9εκ.

Πχ της normabox το D-704 ή οτιδήποτε παλιό από πομπούς κλπ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

